# LM8 - Lunnon Metals



## System (4 May 2021)

Lunnon Metals Limited is a nickel and gold exploration company incorporated in mid-2014 for the express purpose of undertaking a farm-in and joint venture on the Foster-Jan Project with global gold company, Gold Fields Limited, via its wholly owned subsidiary, St Ives Gold Mining Company Pty Ltd. 

The Kambalda Nickel Project comprises:

the rights to nickel and gold over approximately 23  km2 comprising 19 contiguous mining tenements surrounded by an extensive package of leases consolidated by WMC Resources Ltd for nickel exploration near Kambalda in the late 1960s, and sold to Gold Fields Limited in December2001;
a total Mineral Resource of 39,000 tonnes of nickel metal;
key stratigraphic members of the Kalgoorlie Terrane, considered highly prospective for the discovery of further nickel and gold mineralisation; and
a suite of existing infrastructure including the Foster and Jan Mines, with Foster hosting portal access (backfilled) to a 9  km decline and a 730  m deep shaft, located 1.5 km to the south.  An unequipped headframe is located over the shaft. Both Foster and Jan mines are closed and flooded to near surface. Both mines have graded dirt road access.
The Company has been exploring the Project since late 2014 under the farm-in and joint venture and has spent $6.0million on direct exploration expenditure, mostly on a significant program of re-sampling the extensive historical diamond drill core and pulp reject library available at Kambalda, dating back to WMC's activities in the early 1970s. The objective of this program was to demonstrate the suitability of this data to underpin the estimation of JORC compliant Mineral Resources, a goal successfully achieved with initial JORC 2012 Compliant Resources of 39,000 tonnes of nickel reported herein. Further, review and analysis of the compiled database has facilitated a major re-interpretation of the litho-structural setting of both nickel and gold mineralisation, opening up opportunities to now test previously unrecognised potential nickel and gold mineralised positions.

It is anticipated that LM8 will list on the ASX during June 2021.









						Home - Lunnon Metals
					

NICKEL, IN THE HEART OF KAMBALDA Lunnon Metals Ltd is a mineral resource exploration company which owns a highly prospective nickel and gold project in Western Australian, situated in the heart of the Kambalda Nickel District. This world-renowned nickel district, which extends for more than 70...




					lunnonmetals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 May 2021)

*Listing date*1 June 2021 #*Company contact details*www.lunnonmetals.com.au
Ph: 08 9226 0887*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.30*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*LM8*Capital to be Raised*$15,000,000*Expected offer close date*4 May 2021*Underwriter*Fully underwritten. Euroz Hartleys Limited (Underwriter and Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 June 2021)

LM8 opened today at 47c and currently showing a healthy stag, trading at 42c a share


----------



## Stockbailx (27 July 2021)

Certainly a strong prospect with heaps of claim. making strong progress up to 59.5c today and climbing as announced drilling has commenced at Kambalda Nickle Project;


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 August 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Certainly a strong prospect with heaps of claim. making strong progress up to 59.5c today and climbing as announced drilling has commenced at Kambalda



a month in and no announcements yet. now still only 58c but maybe it will pop if news is good. 

(a _lazy tip for Sept comp, anyone??)_


----------



## Country Lad (10 March 2022)

LM8 is interesting at the moment, good momentum today and a few of my indicators indicating (that's logical) a break very soon. I will be watching this is the morning to see if the momentum continues.  Only just under 78 million shares, tightly held


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 July 2022)

LM8 retreated from an April high of $1.30, then halving to 65c by early July.

A couple of announcements have seen it lift to 88c in the last week or so

_Ni grades over 14%  in best hole to date! _

*KEY POINTS *18 July
• Baker RC drilling returns 23m @ 6.78% (> 1.0% Ni cut off) including 14m @ 8.13% Ni & 7m @ 5.92% Ni (2m <0.50% Ni in between) 
• Two distinct but immediately adjacent nickel sulphide zones 
• Widths & grades are a significant improvement on the recent MRE



> Ed Ainscough, commenting said:   "_Another stand out result for Baker - the run of five consecutive metres over 10% Ni really is the “cherry on top”!  Following the results reported last week from this same section, the fact that Baker has the ability to deliver these nickel grades over such impressive widths and all so close to surface...'_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 December 2022)

_Ok, okay, cute headline ... But leave it to the chat sheets, boys. This is "Just the Facts", please. (SP responded appropriately)_


*FABULOUS BAKER BUOYS LUNNON TO 79,300 TONNES OF NICKEL METAL*
07 DECEMBER 2022
*KEY POINTS*
• Updated Mineral Resource estimate for Baker materially increased to 929,000 tonnes at 3.3% nickel for 30,800 contained nickel tonnes
• Baker Indicated Resource nearly three times larger, representing 78% of contained nickel metal and at 3.8% Ni, is 37% higher grade than reported in June 2022
• Baker confirmed as cornerstone asset less than 12 months after first high-gradenickel assays heralded its discovery on 17 January 2022 (“Baker Delights – 7m @ 9.22% Nickel”)
• Result of aggressive 15km reverse circulation and 4.4km diamond drilling
campaigns, completed in under 18 months
• Global JORC 2012 nickel Mineral Resource estimate at the Kambalda Nickel Project has grown by a further 23% to 2.6 million tonnes @ 3.1% nickel for 79,300 contained 
nickel tonnes
• More than double the Mineral Resource reported at listing on the ASX (June 2021)

...._ all I can say is "resourceful"._


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 January 2023)

I have entered the LM8 in our 2023 C/Y Regatta

*There is Nothing Like a Nickel Boom*

She has respected the Fibonacci -62% retracement level and Continues on
So far , So Good

*Sailing the LM8----------One Week at a Time




*

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------

